# White Salalah goats from Oman



## Naef hajaya (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 19, 2013)

Very pretty and glossy


----------



## Symphony (Mar 20, 2013)

Wonderful Goats, so streamlined.


----------

